# Moving back to uk



## debbiemaddern

We currently live in Tokyo and are wondering if anyone knows of a company that is good and will ship our furniture, also rough price for shipping, thanks


----------



## deebz

debbiemaddern said:


> We currently live in Tokyo and are wondering if anyone knows of a company that is good and will ship our furniture, also rough price for shipping, thanks


I shipped my stuff through the post office, i know there are other places but the post office was easy and relatively cheap. Obv more expensive for air than ship but shipping it really didnt take too long, I left Japan in Aug and had my parcels by Oct.

Not sure about furtniture or bigger items as I only sent home 3 medium sized boxes but it was relatively cheap if i remember rightly. I think each box was between 3,000 and 5,000 yen (depending on weight)


----------



## Singapore Saint

We used Crown Relocations to move from Singapore to Tokyo, they were pretty good and have their own offices in most countries rather than having to sub it out. No idea what it would cost back to the UK though.


----------



## lorgnette

Sante Fe is a highly professional mover: punctual, efficient and reasonable. We are thoroughly pleased with their shipping and forwarding service at both ends with accommodating sized shipping formats for less or more than a container.


----------



## debbiemaddern

Thanks everyone


----------

